# Madonna Half Time Show



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

It beat the hell out of The Who that's for sure

The Material Girl will perform at Montreal’s Bell Centre on Aug. 30; at Quebec City’s The Plains of Abraham on Sept. 1; at Ottawa’s Scotiabank Place on Sept. 10; at Toronto’s Air Canada Centre on Sept. 12; and at Vancouver’s Rogers Arena on Sept. 29.
Tickets, ranging from $45 to $350, for the Toronto, Ottawa and Vancouver shows go on sale Feb. 13, for the Quebec City show on Feb. 17, and for the Montreal show on Feb. 18.

[video=youtube;ROkhklj0ZGs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ROkhklj0ZGs&amp;feature=player_embedded#![/video]


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

The half time show had great HD. Musically I felt like I had been partially lobotomized.

I had to listen to Rush 2112 four times to regain the power of connected speech.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...a friend of mine put it best:

"I believe that MOST PEOPLE who did not like the Madonna Halftime Show disliked it PRIOR to seeing it."

-earl jive


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...a friend of mine put it best:
> 
> "I believe that MOST PEOPLE who did not like the Madonna Halftime Show disliked it PRIOR to seeing it."
> 
> -earl jive


The show was good.

The music was not.

Just my opinion of course.


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

It was one of the best halftime shows IMO. The stage lighting and effect production was impressive.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Milkman said:


> david henman said:
> 
> 
> > ...a friend of mine put it best:
> ...


. 

I don't imagine there are many Rush fans at a Madonna show.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Though most of the press seems to be focussed on this....


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

I enjoyed Madonnas halftime show. On a related note, we got an email from our HR guy, as our company has a "partnership" with the Senators, so we're supposed to get special deals on pricing. Check out the price "deals" on the Madonna show for September 2012: cheaper seats are $175.50, more expensive are $367.70 - ouch! And, thats with an additional $17 parking charge. Regular parking for the Sens games is $10. 

Let the gouging begin!


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

hardasmum said:


> .
> 
> I don't imagine there are many Rush fans at a Madonna show.


There are more Rush fans than Madonna fans at a football game though.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

If you separate the visuals (lighting, production etc) from Madonna and her music that production would have been just as visually stunning if William Hung performed it! Whatever was good about it had much less to do with Madonna than the people from Cirque du Soleil who were behind the production.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Hamstrung said:


> If you separate the visuals (lighting, production etc) from Madonna and her music that production would have been just as visually stunning if William Hung performed it! Whatever was good about it had much less to do with Madonna than the people from Cirque du Soleil who were behind the production.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

The production was fantastic. The "talent" less so. (yes I'm talkin' to you LMFAO, Minaj, MIA, etc). Cee Lo was good IMO.

My wife and I watched it with open minds, but at the end I looked at her and said, "not bad, but 53 year old women shouldn't be doing this kind of shit anymore". 

:banana:


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...let me know when william hung gets to a level of achievement where he can get the good folks at cirque du soleil to stage an event like this on his behalf.

i'm not a fan of madonna. i don't buy her records, and i don't go to her shows. i would not have set aside time to watch her perform at the superbowl. 

but i have immense respect for her as an artist and as a performer.


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

Cool show, but shame about her lip-synching.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

david henman said:


> ...let me know when william hung gets to a level of achievement where he can get the good folks at cirque du soleil to stage an event like this on his behalf.
> 
> i'm not a fan of madonna. i don't buy her records, and i don't go to her shows. i would not have set aside time to watch her perform at the superbowl.
> 
> but i have immense respect for her as an artist and as a performer.


I don't believe her art or performance is/was any better than most in the pop world (no worse either) but she's shown mastery at being a provocateur and a brilliant shameless self promoter much like our friend Gene a few posts back. I suppose in that sense she's a great artist.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

LowWatt said:


> Cool show, but shame about her lip-synching.


...do you mean the lip-syncing itself was poorly executed? or that she shouldn't lip-sync.

lip syncing has been the norm in restrictive situations like this for over sixty years. 

in madonna's case, it is also because it is humanly impossible to sing (properly) and perform athletic dance routines (properly) simultaneously.

and there are literally thousands of situations where the producers INSIST that you lip-sync.


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

david henman said:


> ...do you mean the lip-syncing itself was poorly executed? or that she shouldn't lip-sync.
> 
> lip syncing has been the norm in restrictive situations like this for over sixty years.
> 
> ...


The former (it was really clean work actually) ...and I completely understand why, but she has kept her voice and it would have been nice to see her do one piece stripped down and then shut off the mic otherwise. Especially with the spectacle of it all. If they started really simply, just her alone on stage singing for real and then blew the roof off with the show it would have worked. 

It's definitely my own issue, but if you claim to be a singer, you should be singing live in there somewhere. Beyonce sings. Lady Gaga sings. Madonna could have for at least one verse before starting to dance. It's just always sad when someone stops being a live musician (she has sung live in the past) and becomes simply a pantomiming entertainer.

all that said, it was a fun show and I was entertained.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> Though most of the press seems to be focussed on this....


So much so that BBC News ran this story today: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-16916263

I'm not sure it was Cirque de Soleil that handled the technical end. I understand it was a Montreal-based company called Moment Productions that has done work for Cirque de Soleil.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Milkman said:


> The show was good.
> 
> The music was not.
> 
> Just my opinion of course.


This is where I was at with it. I was also another one who couldn't get past the lip synching. I watched it all but, as I said in another thread, she's probably not in the music library of most football fans and I bet more people tuned it out than did non-football fans tune in to watch it.

Other recent artists (U2, to name one) haven't needed to lip synch, though I recognize their show isn't as much about the high energy choreography.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm not a fan of her music either, but it was a great spectacle.

She looks pretty freakin' hot for a woman her age, I must say.

The lipsyncing? Meh, half expected that.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

From a technical aspect I thought the show was great. Although totally inappropriate for a football game though.Lip synching was badly done, not at all convincing, and I can't excuse it as her "dance moves" really showed her age, IMO...she looked like she needed a walker or a cane or something.completely lack luster effort.I just couldn't get into watching a pretentious, self absorbed gap toothed 50-something doing squats to gay nightclub anthems from the 90's.

Sadly, in hindsight, the Britney Spears performance 10 years ago, blows this one away.I get that the producers want a big spectacle, that's still relatively safe from controversy....but there has to be a balance between showmanship and artistic integrity....to me, this wasn't it. It may as well have been a Las Vegas celebrity impersonator.

That said, my wife enjoyed hearing the old tunes again But I wouldn't get out of an electric chair to watch her as a shadow of former self.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I find it interesting that we had a thread on the superbowl and it basically got trashed by anti-nfl's yet a lot of people seem to have caught the halftime show. Just curious, did anyone watch the game?


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

I really like her as a performer but found the half time show boring. I would have likes a band like Aerosmith or AC DC or whatever live band instead. Hell ,even Paul Macartney would have been better.


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I find it interesting that we had a thread on the superbowl and it basically got trashed by anti-nfl's yet a lot of people seem to have caught the halftime show. Just curious, did anyone watch the game?


Haha...yes every minute, but I missed that other thread.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I find it interesting that we had a thread on the superbowl and it basically got trashed by anti-nfl's yet a lot of people seem to have caught the halftime show. Just curious, did anyone watch the game?


Have you forgotten what the Super Bowl has become?Halftime>commercials>football gameIn fairness, the game itself wasn't all that great...sloppy play on both sides. If it weren't at least a close game, it would have been a total snooze.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Diablo said:


> Have you forgotten what the Super Bowl has become?Halftime>commercials>football gameIn fairness, the game itself wasn't all that great...sloppy play on both sides. If it weren't at least a close game, it would have been a total snooze.


I agree, I thought the game itself was a sleeper. I also cannot believe that from here on in Eli Manning will get the head of the table at Christmas and Peyton will be on the side table with the grandkids. Absolutely no comparison in the two, but Eli has the two rings now


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

One word - BOOOORRRRIIINNNGGG (yawn...). Oops. Is that 2 words?


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Not being a fan of football, finding most games to be a snoozefest,
I thought this game wasn't bad. At least the score was close.

Nothing more boring than a blowout.

It did come down to the last play.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

sulphur said:


> Not being a fan of football, finding most games to be a snoozefest,
> I thought this game wasn't bad. At least the score was close.
> 
> Nothing more boring than a blowout.
> ...


Take it from someone that watches a ton of football, that was a bad game. I think the longest pass of the game went for 36 yards.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I agree, I thought the game itself was a sleeper. I also cannot believe that from here on in Eli Manning will get the head of the table at Christmas and Peyton will be on the side table with the grandkids. Absolutely no comparison in the two, but Eli has the two rings now


Lol...ya I dunno what Christmas will be like...Eli has 2 rings to Peyton's 1, but big brother has all the records.Archie will be proud no matter what. I personally think records count more, as a championship ring has more to do with luck and team performance than individual greatness, ESP in football, where a lot can happen in a game or 2.

For example, Antti Niemi has a Stanley cup ring, Cujo doesn't. Does that mean Niemi had a better career? His salary doesn't reflect that, nor did the Blackhawks when Niemis contract came up.
Chris Osgood had prob won as many Cups as Brodeur, but rarely gets mentioned in the same caliber.
Of course, we re talking 2 different sports and examples, but I think the point can be made.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Diablo said:


> Lol...ya I dunno what Christmas will be like...Eli has 2 rings to Peyton's 1, but big brother has all the records.Archie will be proud no matter what. I personally think records count more, as a championship ring has more to do with luck and team performance than individual greatness, ESP in football, where a lot can happen in a game or 2.For example, Antti Niemi has a Stanley cup ring, Cujo doesn't. Does that mean Niemi had a better career? His salary doesn't reflect that, nor did the Blackhawks when Niemis contract came up.Of course, we re talking 2 different sports and examples, but I think the point can be made.


Yes but football is one of those weird ones where second place and records come a far second to the championship ring. Frankly, I was shocked that the Giants even made it to the game. They had a mediocre season, Eli has and always will be a 3-4 plays a game QB. You had the best three teams in the NFC home watching. The only other team in the league that was as lucky as them this year was New England.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

sulphur said:


> I'm not a fan of her music either, but it was a great spectacle.
> 
> She looks pretty freakin' hot for a woman her age, I must say.
> 
> The lipsyncing? Meh, half expected that.


when i read this, it made me shiver a little. madonna is a creeper. nasty with a capital T! she would totally go for you if you were an under age latino boy. she hasn't been musically relevant for a long looooong time. eewwwwman, standards!


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I'd do her....






again. :banana:


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

cheezyridr said:


> she hasn't been musically relevant for a long looooong time. eewwwwman, standards!








































and the list goes on.....


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

hardasmum said:


>


I'm a huge fan of Alice, but it's the music that really grabs me. The theatrics are amusing, but the albums produced by Bob Ezrin remain among my favourites.I sort of lost interest after Muscle of Love. I have everything up to and including Welcome to My Nightmare.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

hardasmum said:


> and the list goes on.....




i totally agree except for rush.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

hardasmum said:


> .
> 
> I don't imagine there are many Rush fans at a Madonna show.


Most likely even less at the Superbowl


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

GuitarsCanada said:


> It beat the hell out of The Who that's for sure


I love The Who & that's exactly why I refuse to see them live. Being just shy of 40, I missed their heyday (The Who died along w/ Moon) & prefer to watch the DVDs, especially Isle of Wight.

It seems like some ppl were surprised that Madonna lip-synced. Seriously? 

A few yrs ago I got dragged to a Beyonce show (these are not concerts, these are shows) & FTR she only sang about half the time, which is half more than I was expecting.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Ok 1 last thing....did anyone watch the Grammys tonight and NOT think at least 5 performances BLEW AWAY Madonnas billion dollar, fake halftime show?Pathetic to see the likes of Katy Perry and TAylor Swift among others, put her to absolute shame, not to mention the obviously last minute Jenifer Hudson tribute to Whitney...ohhh and with real SINGING as well!


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Roryfan said:


> I love The Who & that's exactly why I refuse to see them live. Being just shy of 40, I missed their heyday (The Who died along w/ Moon) & prefer to watch the DVDs, especially Isle of Wight.It seems like some ppl were surprised that Madonna lip-synced. Seriously? A few yrs ago I got dragged to a Beyonce show (these are not concerts, these are shows) & FTR she only sang about half the time, which is half more than I was expecting.


You shouldn't have given up on the who so easily....they had some great drummers in Kenney jones and Simon Phillips. Interesting to note, Townshend had once said that if Moon hadn't died, he likely wouldn't have been kept in the band anyways as his style was starting to clash with their musical direction. Anything can happen I guess.

If you aren't familiar with it, you should check out Roger Daltreys solo tribute to Moon, "under a raging moon"....with a crazy celeb drum solo that would have Keith smiling down.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Diablo said:


> Roryfan said:
> 
> 
> > If you aren't familiar with it, you should check out Roger Daltreys solo tribute to Moon, "under a raging moon"....with a crazy celeb drum solo that would have Keith smiling down.
> ...


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

RF, that was a terrible joke! and that's why i lol'd
:-D


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

$375.00 a seat to see this chickie... I don't think so


----------

